# Just the e-mail you want to open



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

After a long day at work, this is just what you want to read.
I had an inquiry on 7-29-08. I replied today and got a nasty reponse. I tried to explain how busy we can get with regular jobs, and returnng calls and e-mails. This was not exactly the understanding reply I expected. 

<span style="color: #CC0000">Wow maybe you should write to opera or somebody that might give a f**k.... Your site said for a fast response e mail us. maybe you shouldnt write







like that if its gonna take you 4 days to get back to somebody. And I guess your too busy to be able to read properly because I first e mailed you on the 28th. With you being so busy I now wonder how you have time to properly take care of one puppy much less more then 1. Maybe they would be better off just biting the bullet a?</span>

Nice people. I wish I knew who they were!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like a nasty Canadian with that a in there! Haven't met very many of those but I'm sure there are a few out there.







Aren't you glad they didn't submit an application? Doesn't sound like someone you'd want one of those puppies going to.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree...you certainly do not want to adopt them a puppy with anger as such...I'm sorry you got such a rude angry person!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

People just amazed me. I guess they dont realize that most people volunteer their time to rescues and therefore have to work a real job so they can eat.

Like Ruth said at least you didnt adopt to this person.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I wish they had applied first, then I would know who this "sweet heart" is. I like to foward these people on to other shelters and rescues, so they know what they are getting into.

I would be sick if this jerk got one of our dogs, or any dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

yikes...

Would at least sharing their letter/email address help? This way...if someone else gets an inquiry from the same email addy........


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

At work I figured out who this is.
He has had LOTS of issues with dogs.

I feel better now, that at least I can let our area folks know to watch out. 

Usually I let these things blow by. This one just really got under my skin.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The person's anger is very disturbing. Would he react the same way if he happened to have a rescue dog that pooped on the floor; probably.

Not a good candidate for rescue, or having any type of pet.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so much hostility out there...glad you at least know who it is, kind of unsettling when you get something like that and don't know where it comes from. and actually, the writer of that message is the one who is







up.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had started a thread on possibly using the lower half of our home as an adoption center. I was asking if people had tried it, and what the thoughts on it might be. The possibility of having this creepy person in my home would have freaked me out. Maybe timing is everything.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Wow, Paula, how can people be so rude? This guy has no bussiness in my opinion owning any sort of pet, be it a dog, cat, fish, bird, snake, etc...
Glad you found out who it is. You do a GREAT job @ what you do, and certainly don't need this kind of harassment.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, it struck me that it could be a person just having a bad day. Sure it causes you to back away but they're probably a busy person too. I know a lot of people that have occassional rotten, hasty, snarky responses -- and they are really fine people, just a bit too much happening and something hits them absolutely all wrong. Certainly, act with a certain amount of caution & explore the person further if you need to place a dog but I wouldn't black list them on the basis of that response.


As far as using your home as an adoption center.... I wouldn't do that. Because as this illustrates, you are opening yourself up to a whole lot of folks that you don't know much about. Just leaves you way too exposed, never mind zoning issues, the neighbors & so on.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The part that sticks with me is the comment about the dogs being better off "biting the bullet". I can be really mad a someone, but never wish the pet ill will.

If a person is so mad that they blow up over a two day delay. I would not want them to have any puppy that might push them over the top.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I strongly disagree about this being a nice person having a bad day and I would never place a dog with someone with whom I cannot have good communication on the long run. 

I have a huge emotional and financial investment in every one of my fosters and I would only place them with someone I feel comfortable with. I also expect that the work, time, effort and money I invest into the homeless animals be treated with respect. I simply won't deal with selfish people and arrogant people who act as if they were the center of the universe, I prefer to keep the dog then. It is not that rescuers get paid the big bucks to suck up ("be professional") to people who treat them like crap because they think that only total losers would take on to care about homeless animals. Several of our volunteers are highly accomplished professionals, and it is sometimes funny to watch how badly some applicants (not accomplished at all) treat them just because they assume that they are not capable of anything better than caring for dumped animals. It is in some way good when applicants underestimate the "enemy" as we get a better impression as to who they really are. The talking down at us done by of them do is downright entertaining.

In my experience, after hundreds of adoptions, people just get worse, not better. The sooner they show their true colors the better. This person is not a good adopter and I suggest that you warn area rescues about him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

imho, e-mailer was way over the line from "having a bad day". and yes, the sooner they show their true colors the better. i just turned down an adoptor who looked fabulous on paper, something just didn't feel right to me...wow, when i declined to adopt to her (and it's not like i told her about my feeling...i just told her the dog needed a physical fence, which she didn't have), she became nasty and abusive and i was ever so glad i had that little "gut feeling".


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah.... I'd have to say I wouldn't adopt or start the process with this person either. Bad day or not, there is clearly something going on in their life that would make it a bad time to adopt a pet. I wouldn't DNA-list them though. You never know what's going on or where people are coming from. A warning to other rescues to be cautious wouldn't be out of line though.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

When I looked this person up through the County, they have a list of animal issues. Mainly with Pits and Mastiffs. Many complaints, and a failure to appear.

This person is not pet responsible.

Thank goodness for computers.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

This brings up a great point that I have been wanting to ask: how do other rescues screen adopters. More specifically, how can you research someone on the internet? 

I always ask for vet references, but what happens if they say they have not had any pets for a while or they moved from out of state or this is their first pet. When I got my first GSD, I had never had a pet on my own before (only family pets), but I had a GSD as a child and had done a lot of research.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have asked young couples (getting their first pet) if their parents would be willing to be a part of their vet reference check. It's not 100% but I think if the parents are good pet owners, it's an encouraging sign about the offspring. Bad parents don't necessarily mean bad pet owning kids though. 

Sometimes it comes down to talking to them even more than I would normally and the sense I get about them. I'm alway favorably disposed if I can tell they've done a lot of research and that they've thought a lot about it. 

If I can't get the info I need and I'm not getting a real sense of them as adopters, then I will turn them down. Some people might think it's unfair and I could be missing out on people who are fine but if I have to chose between an adopter with a demonstrated history of good pet care and an unknown, I'm going to go with the person with the history.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

What a selfish little b...!
If she would've used her little brain for once, she could've maybe figured that the reason for you being busy is BECAUSE you also take care of the pups in your home. Then she maybe would've understood, that they have PRIORITY over accommodating people inquiries.








People don't seem to understand that they are dealing with non-paid volunteers who also have a regular life and job outside from rescueing dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

As a rescue, my group and I require home visits. This might sound silly, but my decisions are normally based on gut feelings, and whether the environment is right for the dog. For example, nice people, but no fenced yard and on a busy street is no place to allow a dog that might run. Of course, vet care,obedience training, and a signed contract is also required.

So far, so good.


----------

